# Incorrectly provided wrong information in visa application (subclass 189)



## kraziivan45 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi

I was recently emailed by GSM to provide further information on my application especially on meeting the Australian study requirements.

I checked back my application during the EOI stage and I realised that I mistakenly ticked YES when I should have tick NO instead.

Should I reply back to GSM regarding my mistaken by filling up *form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers*? Because the email from GSM only states *form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances* only

Thanks.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

kraziivan45 said:


> Should I reply back to GSM regarding my mistaken by filling up *form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers*?
> Thanks.


Yes, absolutely. The sooner the better.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

kraziivan45 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was recently emailed by GSM to provide further information on my application especially on meeting the Australian study requirements.
> 
> ...


If you were awarded points for meeting the Australian Study Requirement, but you did not meet it, be prepared to have your visa refused and to forfeit the visa application charge you paid. Some people claim not to have lost their visa application charge in similar circumstances, but I do not know of any such case.


----------



## kraziivan45 (Oct 5, 2015)

wrussell said:


> If you were awarded points for meeting the Australian Study Requirement, but you did not meet it, be prepared to have your visa refused and to forfeit the visa application charge you paid. Some people claim not to have lost their visa application charge in similar circumstances, but I do not know of any such case.


I was awarded 5 points for the Australian Study Requirement (which gave my total point test to 65 points). Even if I disregard the Australian Study Requirement, I would have 60 points which still meets the minimum points requirement.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

kraziivan45 said:


> I was awarded 5 points for the Australian Study Requirement (which gave my total point test to 65 points). Even if I disregard the Australian Study Requirement, I would have 60 points which still meets the minimum points requirement.


The DIBP has an 'inadvertent error' policy that allows for the correction of over claiming points, in some cases.

Having had a score corrected, satisfying the minimum points criterion is necessary, but is not always sufficient.

If you had enough points after correction for an invitation be be issued in that round, or subsequent rounds, you might be OK.

You could look up the points of those invited.

Best of luck.


----------



## kraziivan45 (Oct 5, 2015)

Just to update everyone for future references.

I have submitted a form 1023 – Notification of incorrect answers to GSM informing them of my incorrect answers on 6 October 2015.

On 27 November 2015, I was emailed by GSM, seeking my permission to correct my score from 65 to 60 and I agreed with the amendments.

On 11 December 2015, I was granted with visa subclass 189. 

Overall, from 3 August 2015 being requested by Immi to apply subclass 189 till being granted, it took slightly over 4 months.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations! From what I've read on forums, this is more often than not a very costly error, but depending on the circumstances it can be fixed and sometimes results in a visa being granted. Looks like you were one of the lucky ones.


----------



## atwin8 (Dec 15, 2015)

kraziivan45 said:


> Just to update everyone for future references.
> 
> I have submitted a form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers to GSM informing them of my incorrect answers on 6 October 2015.
> 
> ...


Hello Kraziivan45
I am in the exact same situation. I have uploaded all documents on Immiaccount and have realized that I have mistakenly claimed 65 instead of 60--5 points extra for Australian Study ..which I mistook for Professional year in Australia (since I have been working in Aus for last 2 years on a 457).
Do you think I should wait for my CO to point this out?
I am at a loss here and very anxious ..Any words of advice appreciated..thanks


----------



## atwin8 (Dec 15, 2015)

hi Krazilvan45
I am in the exact same situation..any words of advice? Should I? wait fro CO to point out my mistake? or should I call them? thanks in advance


----------



## atwin8 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Please advise*



kraziivan45 said:


> Just to update everyone for future references.
> 
> I have submitted a form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers to GSM informing them of my incorrect answers on 6 October 2015.
> 
> ...


Please advise reason you put ion the form 1023 for providing incorrect points as I am in same situation..thanks


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Atwin they cannot tell you the reason, as their reason is their reason not yours.
In all interactions be truthful. If you feel being truthful won't help then you will probably be refused. Atwin proved they understand genuine mistakes, everyone makes them correct them and it's no big deal.
Try and deceive then then you are to coin a phrase shooting yourself in the foot for future prospects


----------



## atwin8 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Form1023*

Absolutely, my intention is to provide truthful info, just thot there may be a better way to word it. Can I submit for 1023 without them asking for it?


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Absolutely you can, it looks better for you if you do.
If you wait it looks like you were trying to hide something.
If you do it now it shows sorry I made a mistake here is the correct information.
It's hard but think of if you were looking at it as someone outside of your application.
Ie someone told you all your information and access it from there.


----------



## paolo2016 (Oct 24, 2016)

*Incorrect information on eoi*

Hi there,

I am actually in the same situation right now. Although I dont have a case officer yet but I lodged a Form 1023 stating that I incorrectly ticked yes on my Australian Study Requirement. What should i do next? Should I wait for a reply from my case officer?

Hoping for your reply guys.
Thanks

-------------------------------

I was recently emailed by GSM to provide further information on my application especially on meeting the Australian study requirements.

I checked back my application during the EOI stage and I realised that I mistakenly ticked YES when I should have tick NO instead.

Should I reply back to GSM regarding my mistaken by filling up *form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers*? Because the email from GSM only states *form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances* only

Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## saru.dhiv (Mar 6, 2017)

*Incorrect information in Application*

Hi,

I recently lodged my 189 visa online and while i checked i my submitted application the answer to the question " Did you claim partner points" was blank. I clearly remember choosing YES for this question.

So i have attached a 1023 form just in case if by some mistake the answer is given as "NO".

My EOI has the correct information though. And i have documents to support that i am eligible for partner points.

Would there be any problems?
i am very concerned.

Thanks,
Saranya


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

saru.dhiv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently lodged my 189 visa online and while i checked i my submitted application the answer to the question " Did you claim partner points" was blank. I clearly remember choosing YES for this question.
> 
> ...


You should be able to view your application to confirm what answers were given.


----------

